# Northern California Vintage Bicycle Rides - Google Calendar



## M.Martian (Sep 5, 2011)

Northern California Vintage Bicycle Rides

I've started this calendar over on Google.  I'm trying to keep a central listing for ALL events going on in Northern California, around the bay, in the valley and out to Sacramento mostly.

In case you don't have a Google account to see it, you can check it out on the Rolling Relics forum at
http://rollingrelics.44.forumer.com

This forum is in addition to the Facebook group.

I will be adding more events as I see them.  If someone is hosting an event or knows of one that is not there, let me know and I'll add it.


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 15, 2011)

Direct link here

https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=3upalaemjuh89c1mro50menka8%40group.calendar.google.com


----------

